# Parmela....here she is (de fuzzed)



## Erica (Jun 22, 2007)

I know you'll get to see her tomorrow when you pick her up.......but a few pics from today.

the catcher; she's not the "normal" around here LOL, she's a TINY, TINY thing.........*she's 5months old and 21.5" tall* ( most of my foals are close to that when born :bgrin ) but I think she's pretty darn nice for a little one. proportionate.

Her mother is a mare owned by Belinda and myself - a 28" Lazy N Redboy daughter - Cross country Memories and her sire is my 30.5" BTU son, Little Kings B T Buck Bandito; she's not going to come near seeing either of them's height I don't think (as my other Bandito daughters, even those that are out of Redboy mares are basically full grown at a year...)



























and I can't believe I'm going to post this here LOL (Bella would be embarassed for sure) but some ask and wonder why I don't post pics of the foals from the time they are about a month old or older until I wean them AND clip them, when I say they look like hairy rats.........I mean it :lol:

Yes this is Bella taken 6-10-06, just 12 days before the above - and the above pictures she has only been weaned for 5 days, nothing else done to her at all (other than clipped, she didn't even get a bath).






and here she was just a week or two old......


----------



## Leeana (Jun 22, 2007)

Ohhh i want her lol.

The 5th pic is my faverite! I think she is amazing, one very nice tiny show filly



. It seems like just yesterday you were posting baby newborn pics of her and now she is already weaned and ready to go, time flys!!

Congrats Parmela


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been waiting for this post! She's even more gorgeous clipped! Are you going to repeat the cross?


----------



## Erica (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes Memories is bred back to Bandito for a Feb/March 08 foal.......hoping for another filly.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG!!!! :new_shocked: She TOTALLY took my breath away!!!! I'm serious! I gasped so loud when I scrolled down and saw the first pic that several people in the office came running over to see what had happened!!

I can't believe she's mine! Thanks SO much Erica and Belinda!!!

Tomorrow can't come soon enough! :no:


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2007)

OH!!! Parmela, Erica and Belinda!!! That is one bee-u-tee-ful little lady!!!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jun 22, 2007)

OH MY! She is gorgeous! I love her, congrats Parmela!


----------



## CKC (Jun 22, 2007)

I just knew she was going to be gorgeous.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 22, 2007)

What a stunning, tiny little filly. Congrats! I am sure she will bring you a lot of blue ribbons and sashes in the future.


----------



## lvponies (Jun 22, 2007)

She is beautiful!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 22, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! I am so happy for you Parmela. Congrats on such a pretty little girlie.





Here's hoping the hours pass quickly for you til time to go get her. Enjoy!!



:

Jodi


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 22, 2007)

oh Pamela what a georgeous little girl



:

my gosh she is breathtaking for sure congratulations

Erica and Belinda you can sure make some knock out georgeous foals

Lori


----------



## Erica (Jun 22, 2007)

> She's cute. I love the onlookers in the 3rd picture! She reminds me of Blessing, espcially the back half. Blessing just reached 30"--she's like having a forever foal. Wonder what this lil lady will reach. Parmela---I don't know if breeding her is in your plans, but I'm wondering what size stallion you'd breed her to.
> Sure wish I could clip like that.


Karla,

I don't see her ever seeing 28", height charts are putting her more like 26ish; but who knows. Memories is the smallest mare here so....we shall see.

And as far as clipping, I had her all clipped in 20 minutes, and she was dirty. I don't treat the babies a whole lot different than the others, tied her up (first time she had ever been tied or clipped.....I did tie her outside the stall so she could see other horses instead of taking her to the grooming area) and she didn't do anything at all, even for her legs she didn't twist about at all; she just stood there and wiggled her nose. Only time I had to even remotely hold her was to do her ears (in which as small as she is I just stood over her back and did them) She is a really sweet little girl (Bandito seems to pass that on to his kids)


----------



## Leeana (Jun 22, 2007)

> She is a really sweet little girl (Bandito seems to pass that on to his kids)


Thats the BTU in them



:



:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 22, 2007)

You picked a winner, Parmela! Congratulations! My Ozzy (a son of Erica's Bandito, 1/2 sister to your new filly) is the sweetest horse. Just LOVES people and attention.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jun 22, 2007)

soooo jealous =)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 22, 2007)

Pamela,

Tomorrow will be to late to pick her up. I made a call for someone to go in tonight and snatch her!



:

Erica, sorry but I hope you have a pinto COLT out of that cross next year.



:


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 23, 2007)

She is Really cute



:

Congrats!

~Sandy


----------



## ctinsley (Jun 23, 2007)

Erica, what a cutie. I know Parmela is so excited to pick her up.


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2007)

Today's the DAY! I wonder how much sleep our friend Parmela got last night??? I kind of picture her feeling like a little kid the night before Christmas


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 24, 2007)

She's home! She's home!! :aktion033: I'm exhausted, but So thrilled to have little Bella home. And I do mean little!!!

I'll post more tomorrow (it's 1:25am here right now) or I should say later today more of the details, but I am SO pleased with her!!! And Erica is just as amazing in person as she seems here on the board!

Til tomorrow!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh how EXCITING! I can't wait to see more pics of Bella, she is just a cutie patootie! ohhh if she ever goes missing it sure wasn't me LOL! =)


----------

